# Industry News: Sony announces the FE 24-70mm F2.8 GM II



## Canon Rumors Guy (Apr 27, 2022)

> *SAN DIEGO, CA – April 27, 2022 – *Sony Electronics Inc. announced today the 67th lens in its mirrorless E-mount lineup – the highly-anticipated, FE 24-70mm F2.8 GM II (model – SEL2470GM2). Sony developed the world’s lightest F2.8 standard zoom lensi using its leading lens technology to deliver stunning resolution and beautiful bokeh known to Sony’s “G Master” series. The FE 24-70mm F2.8 GM II is one of the most versatile lenses in the line-up and was created for photographers, videographers, and hybrid content creators.
> “Six years have passed since Sony released the first 24-70 mm F2.8 G Master and in that time, our customers’ needs have changed,” said Yang Cheng, Vice President, Imaging Solutions, Sony Electronics Inc. “We are always listening to our community and have designed the new FE 24-70mm F2.8 GM II around feedback from creators. Knowing the 24-70 mm focal length is extremely popular, it was imperative that we continue improving to bring our most advanced technology...



Continue reading...


----------



## BBarn (Apr 27, 2022)

It's apparent Sony is intent on keeping their position in the mirrorless camera market. And Nikon has stepped up their game considerably in the last year. 

Meanwhile Canon seems content to release one or two bodies and a handful of lenses each year. Perhaps that's a reasonable approach when maintaining a camera product portfolio, but is it sufficient when playing catchup? We'll see how this plays out.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Apr 27, 2022)

BBarn said:


> It's apparent Sony is intent on keeping their position in the mirrorless camera market. And Nikon has stepped up their game considerably in the last year.
> 
> Meanwhile Canon seems content to release one or two bodies and a handful of lenses each year. Perhaps that's a reasonable approach when maintaining a camera product portfolio, but is it sufficient when playing catchup? We'll see how this plays out.


Canon has steadily gained MILC market share on Sony, and has nearly caught up. Does that sound like their approach is unreasonable?


----------



## BBarn (Apr 27, 2022)

I guess you can conclude that Canon has nearly caught up to Sony if you wish. At the current pace of things, Canon may find themselves trying to catch both Nikon and Sony in another year or so.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Apr 27, 2022)

BBarn said:


> I guess you can conclude that Canon has nearly caught up to Sony if you wish. At the current pace of things, Canon may find themselves trying to catch both Nikon and Sony in another year or so.


You guess? LOL. I can conclude that based on available data. 

The only guessing here is your speculation about what might happen in the future. In the case of Nikon, it would require a dramatic turnaround of their severely eroded market share, making your guesswork seem far-fetched. But time will tell.


----------



## BBarn (Apr 27, 2022)

There's lots of data to choose from. Number of available bodies, number of available lenses, total number of bodies and/or lenses sold, and whether to include crop frame and P&S. Or perhaps the total of net sales in currency. You can get the answer you want depending on the criteria you choose.

I do think Canon has made some very good decisions regarding their recent mirrorless body and lens offerings, enabling them to make the great strides they have. But their rate of release needs to be ramped up or they'll slip back.


----------



## entoman (Apr 27, 2022)

BBarn said:


> There's lots of data to choose from. Number of available bodies, number of available lenses, total number of bodies and/or lenses sold, and whether to include crop frame and P&S. Or perhaps the total of net sales in currency. You can get the answer you want depending on the criteria you choose.
> 
> I do think Canon has made some very good decisions regarding their recent mirrorless body and lens offerings, enabling them to make the great strides they have. But their rate of release needs to be ramped up or they'll slip back.



Yes, Nikon are making strides with the Z9 and latest lenses, but they'll soon need to push their prices up to Canon level in order to remain viable.
Sony have the excellent but overpriced A1, and a very complete set of lenses, and it will be interesting to see their next models.

According to Canon, 2022 is the "year of the body", so I think that before the end of the year we can probably expect:

"R5S" (hi-res body)
"R1" (pro battleship equal or better than Z9)
"R7" (APS, spec speculative)
"R10" (model below RP)

As for lenses, the RF range is pretty complete already, just a few specialised lenses still to come, and if the lenses you want aren't yet available in RF, there are millions of pristine secondhand EF lenses that should be more than enough to satisfy 99% of use cases.


----------



## fox40phil (Apr 27, 2022)

I want more Canon lenses like the one of Sony... light weight, nice features like a aperture ring, wireless controlle (the new 16-35 4.0) etc!


----------



## mxwphoto (Apr 27, 2022)

I am firmly stuck in Canon camp, but one has to give credit where it's due. This new lens from images and spec show it is quite small and light and if I didnt know any better I would have thought this 2.8 lens is for apsc. The focus hold and ring smoothness switches are nice extras. Reviews will tell its cats eye and corner performance but on paper it looks great.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Apr 28, 2022)

BBarn said:


> There's lots of data to choose from. Number of available bodies, number of available lenses, total number of bodies and/or lenses sold, and whether to include crop frame and P&S. Or perhaps the total of net sales in currency. You can get the answer you want depending on the criteria you choose.


Sure. Panasonic is the market leader*.

(* according to internal market research conducted by CRF on 27Apr2022, among camera brands with names that begin with the letter ‘P’.)

Look, this isn’t hard. There’s ILC market share. Canon dominates that, Nikon used to be second but they’ve dropped to a distant third behind Sony.

You can segment the ILC market into DSLRs and MILCs. The former is mainly Canon and Nikon, and Canon has a strong lead in that segment. Sony leads the MILC segment, Canon is a close second (and has been steadily closing the gap), Nikon is distant third in that segment.



BBarn said:


> I do think Canon has made some very good decisions regarding their recent mirrorless body and lens offerings, enabling them to make the great strides they have. But their rate of release needs to be ramped up or they'll slip back.


Predictions of doom in varying degrees for Canon have been common here for well over a decade. Early on, it could have been said that Canon defied the predictions. At this point, it’s pretty evident that such predictions defy reality.


----------



## Exploreshootshare (Apr 28, 2022)

fox40phil said:


> ...nice features like a aperture ring...


I prefer a customizable control ring over an aperture ring every day of the year at everytime! imho, the customizable version is far superior because you have way more options. And in this case, I also prefer Canons ergonomics of putting the ring at the end of the lense (talking about RF 24-70mm F2.8)


But I got to admit: a focus hold button is a nice feature Canon is missing on a lot of lenses


----------



## ethanz (Apr 28, 2022)

Where is the IS? Are they not able to match Canon's lens?


----------



## SNJ Ops (Apr 28, 2022)

ethanz said:


> Where is the IS? Are they not able to match Canon's lens?


The original didn’t have OSS. Sony went for a lighter, smaller, package with improved optics and added other features such as an aperture ring that can be de clicked (Canon charges extra for that) and a smooth/tight zoom ring function.


----------



## fox40phil (Apr 29, 2022)

Exploreshootshare said:


> I prefer a customizable control ring over an aperture ring every day of the year at everytime! imho, the customizable version is far superior because you have way more options. And in this case, I also prefer Canons ergonomics of putting the ring at the end of the lense (talking about RF 24-70mm F2.8)
> 
> 
> But I got to admit: a focus hold button is a nice feature Canon is missing on a lot of lenses


yeah! Why not having both ...


----------



## jd7 (May 1, 2022)

ethanz said:


> Where is the IS? Are they not able to match Canon's lens?


I don't believe anyone has made a 24-70 f/2.8 with IS for the Sony system. I assume the thinking is that the cameras have IBIS so in a 24-70 f/2.8 it is better to aim for smaller and lighter than include IS. Of the available options, the Sony 24-70 f/2.8 GM II seems to do the best job of being lighter and smaller, unless you count the Tamron 28-75 f/2.8.

Personally, if had a camera with IBIS and it could somehow natively use the Sony 24-70 f/2.8 GM II or the Canon RF 24-70 f/2.8L IS, I would prefer the Sony for the size and weight savings. (Yes, I appreciate IBIS + IS should be better than IBIS alone, but IBIS would be good enough for on a 24-70.) In fact, even with a camera which didn't have IBIS, I might well prefer the Sony. YMMV of course.


----------

